# Spain Primera liga 24-26 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 20, 2010)

24 Apr 15:00 Barcelona v Xerez  1.083 9.00 34.00 +17  
24 Apr 17:00 Real Zaragoza v Real Madrid  10.00 5.50 1.28 +19  
24 Apr 19:00 Valencia v D Coruna  1.44 4.33 7.00 +19  
25 Apr 14:00 Almeria v Espanyol  2.25 3.25 3.25 +19  
25 Apr 14:00 Mallorca v Malaga  1.50 4.00 7.00 +19  
25 Apr 14:00 Racing Santander v Villarreal  3.00 3.25 2.37 +19  
25 Apr 14:00 Sporting Gijon v Valladolid  2.25 3.25 3.25 +19  
25 Apr 16:00 Atletico Madrid v Tenerife  1.72 3.60 4.75 +19  
25 Apr 18:00 Getafe v Sevilla  2.80 3.25 2.50 +19  
26 Apr 18:00 Osasuna v Athletic Bilbao  2.50 3.25 2.80


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 23, 2010)

Atletico Madrid v Tenerife 

Atletico are 10th and has lost chance to qualify for Liga Europa. Tenerife are fighting to stay in Primera liga, but it wont be a surprise if they lost their place. They dont have enough of a team to stay in Primera liga and I will be surprised if they got a point from this match.
Prediction: 1


----------



## shanomano23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mallorca - Malaga - bet on DRAW!!! This will be Mallorca's first draw at home...
Racing Santander - Villarreal Goal/Goal
The full match analysis and prediction is available *************


----------

